# Question about the clinton



## wanderboy (Sep 24, 2008)

I don't want to sound like an *****, but all my question was hoping someone can clarify the sections that's off limits. I know where paint creek is, know where it meet clinton, just need to confirm for a YES or NO. I had the trout & salmon guide, and I know about rules of the forum about your stupid HOLES! :rant:

if you don't want to answer the question, just say nothing, but don't tell me to look for it elsewhere, OK???????????????????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kingfisher2 (Mar 22, 2001)

The Clinton has some great holes and runs if you get away from the crowds. After January 1 I found the best ticket is a couple waxies threaded on a jig, fished under a small float. Try to keep the slack in your line to a minimum as it speeds up your drift. 

Good luck!

Marc


----------



## Clinch (Nov 30, 2008)

Wow,lighten up a bit wonderboy. Someone sure has a chip on their shoulder. Talk about losing your head over a petty issue. Calm down man. You wont get any help from anyone with that attitude....


----------



## wanderboy (Sep 24, 2008)

Clinch said:


> Wow,lighten up a bit wonderboy. Someone sure has a chip on their shoulder. Talk about losing your head over a petty issue. Calm down man. You wont get any help from anyone with that attitude....


dude, i didn't ask for any specific holes, either wanting to get more reading materials, i was just hoping someone clarify the "off limit" small sections someone post previously, i am sure i am not the only one that's not sure where that "section" is. was that too much to ask? people here sometime really gets to my nerve on their know-it-all attitude......

i am off the soap box now.


----------



## kingfisher2 (Mar 22, 2001)

Wow, if I were to of read the post above my last one first, I wouldn't have tried to contribute to a so-called fellow fisherman. Take a drink wonder and relax!

Marc


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

wanderboy said:


> I don't want to sound like an *****, but all my question was hoping someone can clarify the sections that's off limits. I know where paint creek is, know where it meet clinton, just need to confirm for a YES or NO. I had the trout & salmon guide, and I know about rules of the forum about your stupid HOLES! :rant:
> 
> if you don't want to answer the question, just say nothing, but don't tell me to look for it elsewhere, OK???????????????????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



If you didn't want to sound like a #### you probably shouldn't have acted like one.....


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

kingfisher2 said:


> Wow, if I were to of read the post above my last one first, I wouldn't have tried to contribute to a so-called fellow fisherman. Take a drink wonder and relax!
> 
> Marc



BTW, good to hear from you Marc. Hopefully we will cross paths again, its been too long!


----------



## TODDFATHER (Jun 5, 2002)

Hey guys, 
I'm really astonished! There's actually a section of the Paint/Clinton general area that can't be fished once season opens? How long has that been going on? 



Toddfather


----------



## Nealbopper (May 28, 2008)

IF YOIU READ THE TROUT STREAM FISHING RULES GUIDE BOOK, LIKE I SAID, IT TELLS YOU WHAT SECTIONS ARE OFF LIMITS TO FISHING! There's the help you asked for. Now lighten up or i will NEVER help you out EVER again.


----------

